# What to do - Buy now or wait?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

A farm center is offering a "deal" if you place your spring order before the end of the year. With fuel prices going down - I'm wondering if this is the best time to buy - or roll the dice and wait a few months.

What is your fertilizer buying strategy going into 2016?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have 3/4 of mine on last fall but for the rest I'll buy as I need it.It appears prices are cheaper at the wholesale level now but some of that price won't be reflected from the suppliers,co-ops which have already started refilling and bought at higher prices.So they will just pass on the cost.I'm thinking price from dealers come down as they get more product in at a cheaper price.

Different story if you can buy from a wholesaler in truckload quanity at the current price.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bill that's a question that has kept me up a couple of nights. There were years we had to buy some before the end of the year but that's not the case we're sitting on a lot of grain this year. We have seen some real good prices on urea and 0-0-60 lately. Phosphorus is still a bit pricey in this area


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Price depends on the phosphate bonds, not all are created equally. Beneficiated phosphate rock is often upgraded into granular diammonium or monoammonium phosphate, both of which are high-grade, water-soluble fertilizers that can be applied to crops. Single super phosphate is a cheaper alternative and is obtained by chemical reaction between rock phosphate and sulfuric acid.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/lower-fertilizer-prices-on-the-way-next-year-naa-alison-rice/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats easy, if you wait it will go up, buy now and it will go down. easy peasy


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Thats easy, if you wait it will go up, buy now and it will go down. easy peasy


My wife and I were discussing this today and that is exactly what she said.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

In general if something is a price you are comfortable paying and things pencil out to where you are making a profit that you are comfortable with go ahead and pull the trigger because there's just as much chance the price will go up as it will go down. Usually when I gamble on things like this I buy half ahead and gamble on the second half but that's just my personal way of doing things.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I would roll the dice.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Could be be they want you to capitalize their business, cheaper than a bank loan...


----------

